# outboard not "peeing"



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Ive got a 1999 mercury 150 2-stroke that quit peeing out the back this saturday. Sunday I replaced the impeller, and no fix. It discharges air and a light mist.
Has anyone ever encountered this? or have any advice?

It was running fine, we stopped, got back in to leave and it started beeping at me and I noticed it was not discharging any water.
Thanks


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Did you happen to run a line down the pee hole? Same things has happened to me a couple of times with the same symptom. I carry about 3 feet of weed eater line in my boat now to clear it out.


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

I have not; however, I will tonight once I get home.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Definitely carry some wire with you for when you are on the water incase it clogs up.


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Weedeater line the best thing to use


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Panhandle vandal said:


> Weedeater line the best thing to use


but keep it away from the wiring and other delicate areas .........
I knocked some holes in my vinyl siding with some weed eater line once.....

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper....clogged w/dirt from a dauber probably. Them little jokers plug up the smallest holes then after a wash, you can barely see the dirt in your pee hole!!! Hahaha


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

A plugged visual cooling hole would not cause the over heat alarm to trigger. One way to find out if its more serious, is to see if any water is coming out of the reliefs when in the water.


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

So I also hooked up the hose to the rear cowl and ran water. The foot was off so I pluged the pickup tube and water "pulsed" from the pee hole. It was not a steady flow.


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Where are the relief holes located?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

How bout water pressure and does it have a hose hook up took? I'd run hose and muffs to get good pressure!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

On the back of the motor, they will spew water when under load or in the water.


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Last night i pulled both t-stats and they were in very bad shape. I put the covers back on, hooked up water and ran the motors. That seemed to be the issue, a strong flow of water was flowing out. However, the alarm is still going off, a pulsing beep.
Also, in this area whats the disadvantage of running without the t-stats back in?
Thanks for everyones input and help.
PV


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

idling around the engine will run to cool and fowl plugs. Engines will take longer to warm up thus causing excessive ring wear if you run the engines cool. If the motors have Oxygen sensors, operating temp plays a big role with fuel/air mixtures.


----------



## Papajuju (Apr 18, 2014)

A beep beep beep is your oil alarm. A beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep is overheat.


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Anyone suggest any good mobile outboard mechanic??


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

When you changed the impeller, was it missing any of the fingers/vanes? If so, did you find all of them?


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Yeah everything was intact. I have everything back together and it seems to be running fine. However, i cannot get rid on the beeping sound. Ive replaced the alarm module, i ran the motor off a premixed oil and fuel, replaced resivor top. Stiil the beeping remains.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Had the 90 Yami give off a alarm even when the oil bag was full. Gave the oil bag a thump, alarm shut off, never sounded again, unless it was low. Thinking theres a float/sensor in there? Disconnect the places where there's a sensor to set off a alarm off one at a time until the beeping stops.


----------



## Papajuju (Apr 18, 2014)

Panhandle vandal said:


> Yeah everything was intact. I have everything back together and it seems to be running fine. However, i cannot get rid on the beeping sound. Ive replaced the alarm module, i ran the motor off a premixed oil and fuel, replaced resivor top. Stiil the beeping remains.


Does it beep with key on, motor not running or just when the motor is running? Some mercs have a motion sensor on the oil pump.


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

It beeps as soon as you crank the engine


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Probably not the answer, but my HPDI 250 alarmed as you described when some water got into the water separator under cowling to let me know it was there... Is there a float switch on yours???


----------



## Papajuju (Apr 18, 2014)

Panhandle vandal said:


> It beeps as soon as you crank the engine


Ok, if it doesn't beep until you crank the engine then you are looking at a motion sensor or voltage to the warning module. If you have a motion sensor it will be next to your oil pump and have three wires. If you don't have one, you need to have the stator checked. You may not be getting proper voltage to your warning module. In my experience mercs tend to burn through electrical components, ie stators, switch boxes etc.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Not sure if your model has the small oil tank under the cowling and the larger reservoir below deck, but a very good Mercury mechanic told me how to check the alarm (which is actually the lid of the small tank under the cowling). If the small tank has oil, the float mounted on the underside of the lid will rise and turn off the alarm. Sometimes the slide sticks. You can start the engine and turn the cap upside down and the alarm should stop. If that's the case, replace the alarm. As long as the small tank is drawing oil from the reservoir, you can temporarily disconnect the two bullet connectors to save your sanity til you can get it replaced. GT


----------

